# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  پیشنهاد اصلاح ساختار بخش اکسس در سایت برن

## Ali_Fallah

پیشنهادی داشتم و اینکه چون ACSSESS  دارای هفت Object  نظیر Table , Form و... میباشد   بخش اکسس  نیز به چند زیر مجموعه با توجه به Object هایی که دارد تقسیم شده تا هر کاربر راحت تر موضوعی را که میخواهد پیدا کند و سوالات موبوط به Table در بخش Table ، ســوالات مربوط به Form در بخــش مربوط به Form و الی آخر... به نـظرم با اجـرای این کار دسترسـی به موضوعات راحت ترصورت میگیرد.

----------


## moustafa

اقای زاوری قبلا پیشنهاد اندیکس گذاری کرد تعدادی اعلام امادگی کردند ولی دست به کار نشدند  بنظرم باید ده نفر پیدا و بتعداد صفحات دسته بندی  کرد در یه پست  کنار هم گذاشت ولی بعید می دانم کسی پیدا بشه

----------


## mohammadgij

واقعا فکر بسیار خوبیه

----------


## Ali_Fallah

در حال حاضر که دارم این مطلب را می نویسم این بخش دارای 46 صفحه است ومعلوم نیست که تا چند وقت دیگه چند صفحه بشه؟!... تازه تعداد سوالات تکراری هم زیاد میشه مثلاً سوال در مورد پیغام فارسی بجای انگلیسی ببینید چقدر تکرار شده  بنظر من چون کسی حوصله گشت وگذار در تمام صفحات را نداشته  و نمیداند که چه سوالی مطرح شده بناچار سوال تکراری مطرح کرده وطبیعی است که هیچ کس به یک سوال تکراری پاسخ مناسب نداده و سوال کننده را به مطالعه تاپیکهای قبلی دعوت میکند که ممکن است او چنین کاری نکند و.....

----------


## Ali_Fallah

یه مطلب دیگه ... بیشتر  جوابهای شاپرک عزیز همیشه همراه این مطلب هست که سوال تکراری مطرح نکنید که تذکر بجا و خوبی هست.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البته ببخشبد که من به خودم جواب دادم! چون نمیخواستم مطلب قبلی را ویرایش کنم!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ali_Fallah

آقایان ، خانمها ، مدیر انجمن هیچ چاره ای نیست ؟

----------


## شاپرک

من هم موافقم چون تعداد سوال های تکراری زیاد شده ... 
بهتره یه فکری بشه .

----------


## MMAASS

دوستان سلام
هنوز کسی واسه این بخش فکری نکرده؟

----------


## انگوران

دوستان سلام ـ گاهی سئوالات بسیار مفیدی مطرح می شه که سئوال ما نیست و لی  ایده خوبی به ما می ده که با بخش بندی کردن سئوالات امکان بهره مندی از اینگونه سئولات رو از دست می دیم .

----------


## Ali_Fallah

منظور...؟
اگه سوال متفرقه باشه یعنی در هیچ گروهی جا نگیره خب میشه یه بخش متفرقه هم ایجاد کرد این که کاری نداره...

----------


## moustafa

اول مسئولین را مجاب کنید برای این بخش مدیر تعیین کنند  اون موقع راحتر میشه کار کرد و تقسیم بندی و اموزش و.....

----------


## سنبله کار

> اول مسئولین را مجاب کنید برای این بخش مدیر تعیین کنند  اون موقع راحتر میشه کار کرد و تقسیم بندی و اموزش و.....


کاملا درسته البته می تونیم کار ایندکس گزاری مطالب رو خودمون شروع کنیم تا به جدیت موضوع بیشتر پی ببرند .

----------


## mohsenna30ri

با طبقه بندی اطلاعات کاملا موافقم
میشه حداقل اطلاعات رو به دو صورت حرفه ای و آماتور طبقه بندی کرد

----------


## mohsenna30ri

آیا میشه یک تدبیری در نظر گرفت که در یک صفحه تعداد بیشتری موضوع نمایش داده شود
مثلا تعداد کاربران و فرستنده و جزئیات دیگر در آن لیست نمایش داده نشود بعنوان لیست سریع
چون اغلب جستجویی که من عنوان یک کاربر بدنبال آن هستم اولا این است که کدام موضوع بدردم می خوره ثانیا تو کدام موضوع می تونم به دوستانم کمک کنم و این اطلاعات اضافی تاثیر به سزایی تو انتخاب من نداره

----------


## mohsenna30ri

به دوستان پیشنهاد بدین تا عنوان مبحث ها رو واضح انتخاب کنند
مثلا همین مبحث، اصلا من فکر نمی کردم چنین بحثی اینجا باشه
مثلا بهتر بود عنوان این بحث را چنین انتخاب می کردند
پیشنهاد اصلاح ساختار بخش اکسس در سایت برنامه نویس
هنوز هم دیر نشده می تونید یک مبحث جدید به این نام ایجاد کنید و جهت ادامه بحث، لینکش را اینجا بگذارید

----------


## Ali_Fallah

به نظر شما عنوان خیلی موثره ؟ یعنی اگه عنوان رو طبق نظر شما
 "پیشنهاد اصلاح ساختار بخش اکسس در سایت برنامه نویس"
مینوشتم کارحل بود یا ...

----------


## daglararan

پیشنهاددوست عزیزمان اقای کامرانی مفید وضروری است چکاری ازدست ما ساخته است اعلام فرمائید.

----------


## mohammadgij

آقای کامرانی گل واقعا پیشنهاد بسیار عالی دادین و من یکی که خیلی دوست دارم این اتفاق هر چه سریعتر بیافته. ولی با نظر دوستمون mohsenna30ri هم کاملا موافقم چون بعضی مواقع عنوان مباحث خیلی بد انتخاب میشه نمونش رو من دارم توی یکی از این مباحث با عنوان "نظر شما چی دوست عزیز" می بینم.
با تشکر از تمام اعضا

----------


## mohsenna30ri

ایا میشه مدیریت عناوین رو خودش هر چی صلاح دونست تغییر بده چه تبعاتی داره؟
یا تو همون ابتدای ایجاد یک نظارتی داشته باشه؟

----------


## شاپرک

چرا مسئولین سایت توجهی به این بخش ندارند !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## هادی2020

خوبه ناچاریم این کار را انجام بدیم

----------


## mohsenna30ri

من اطلاعاتی در مورد چگونگی مدیریت در این فضا را ندارم 
آیا می تونید کمی در مورد مقدار قدرت و چگونگی اجرای این قدرت نظارت و مدیریت در این سایت توضیح بدین
مثلا چه کسی می تونه مثلا یک تالار که در اون تخلف می شه را ببنده و چگونه؟
یک کمی در این مورد لطفا توضیح بدین

----------


## moustafa

به این بخش برو :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/fo...aysprune=&f=17
(گفتگو با مسئولین ......)
 هر سوال وپیشنهادی داری اونجا مطرح کن

----------


## Ali_Fallah

دوستان عزیز آقایان صارمی و سنبله کار
در این خصوص هم باید یه فکری بشه
یعنی هرچی سرجای خودش
Object...

----------

